# punk scene, new york or chicago?



## libro (Aug 11, 2014)

What city has the best underground? Punk house? Culture of any sort outside the mainstream?


----------



## Skit (Aug 12, 2014)

Denver and Colorado Springs have some good ones.


----------



## libro (Aug 12, 2014)

Skit said:


> Denver and Colorado Springs have some good ones.


Cool, i figure any cities that can hold down good music have what im lookin for


----------



## denverwi (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicago has a good DIY punk scene that will take care of you, also Rockford and misc crashes in Lake County. Hit up Jurassic Park in Chi and Disastr house or Hipster house in Rockford IL. Shitty city decent folk, lots of train kids though


----------

